# My patio pictures



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

My first pictures in decorating my patio and office. Will post my inside pictures when I get them printed.




























Going to modgepodge them onto some wooden pieces I have to give them a bit of a rustic look.


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

That is a 34 bottle wine cooler behind them so you get an idea of the size.


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

holy smokes


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice....very, very nice.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Please don't offended but it reminds me of a big turd.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Gdaddy said:


> Please don't offended but it reminds me of a big turd.


...ahem......with a band. 

Looking good Zayne!


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

LOL, no offense taken. My parents said the same thing when they stopped by.


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice. Did you take the pictures yourself?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mrdinks (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow never seen such a thing. Cool


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Who printed those? And what type of paper


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

They are just from my wifes lab. She has done weddings, etc for a while but has kind of quit with most of the photography since she got promoted at work. The lab is WHCC and they are just on regular photo paper. They are photoshopped to give it a bit of a vintage look. I am not sure I love the textures she used on a picture this big as they tend to stand out a little bit, but overall I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Please don't offended but it reminds me of a big turd.


I was thinking the same thing:laugh:


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Nice! Very nice wineador as well!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Final Product. I think they look a little less like turds now, lol.


----------

